# Image Gallery Sections



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

So I posted an image to my personal gallery today. I was given three options for category: "Main," "Long Guns," and "1911 Area." I tried "Main" but was given an error and told I can't post photos to "Main." In the end I posted a revolver to the 1911 area.

Am I to understand that only long guns and 1911s are photogenic enough?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My suggestion---use a file hosting website. I seldom use forum galleries.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Your personal gallery is in "photo galleries" (a better title for this area would be "user galleries") any photo posted there automatically goes under your user name. The main area is where long gun and 1911 galleries are.

Photo Galleries: 
Individual user galleries - any photo category

Main:
Long Gun
1911 Area


hmm...I still don't see any way to delete a photo once uploaded, guess we'd have to PM a Mod or Admin to do that.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I still can't do it. I go to the photo gallery and click the "Upload Photos" link. When it asks me to choose a category, there are two options "Main" and "Long Guns". The 1911 area category isn't there anymore for me. Nowhere is there an option that I can find to post them my own gallery only.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I still can't do it. I go to the photo gallery and click the "Upload Photos" link. When it asks me to choose a category, there are two options "Main" and "Long Guns". The 1911 area category isn't there anymore for me. Nowhere is there an option that I can find to post them my own gallery only.


actually there are 3 options... just choose "photo galleries"










I'm still working on the photo gallery, it's work in progress. For some reason the issues are a result of the "Main" option... but, since the "long gun" option is a sub cat of the main area I'm pulling my hair out trying to figure out whats going on. The 1911 area is now gone... While trying to fix the bug I deleted the area...thinking all the photos would transfer over to the "photo galleries". Well, it didn't turn out that way and the photos were deleted as well. :smt022


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Update...

I've configured the gallery for just 2 areas...

"Handgun Photo Galleries"

"Rifle/Shotgun Galleries"

Member albums are reserved for supporting members only.
Registered Members are allowed 2 uploads, Supporting Members are allowed 5 uploads.


----------

